# How long to print A4 size image?



## bigbang (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

How much time does it take to print an A4 size image with nice and vivid colours on a white shirt with the Epson heads? What resolution?

How fast will it go with 2 CMYK (no white ink inside the machine)?

Thanks


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

It is going to depend on which direct to garment printer you are using.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## bigbang (Mar 21, 2010)

It is an *Epson based* machine and I am interested in the time it takes since the trays atarts moving till it comes out with the printed shirt.

If you have different figures it it OK.

Thanks


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The time will vary depending on the model of direct to garment printer. Actual print time will be the same for models based on the same Epson engine, but load, unload times will vary based on the proprietary functions of each model as well as the platen system for the machine (some platen systems lend themselves to faster load/unload cycles which makes for better production of multiple garments). Suffice to say that most of teh Epson based small format printers currently being sold will produce a single A4 size print faster than the shirt can be cured, meaning you will need at least two heat presses to realize the true speed of the printer.
Hope this helps.


----------

